# I dont think this is working



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Im finding it real hard to stomach as much as 200g protein a day since being back to training and im feeling like this is the beginning of the end.

I quit my local gym today because i dont like it the same as the old gym, my old gym is like nearly 20 miles away though but i was really happy there and loved every minute of it.

Have i jumped into this to quick after being back into it all in only 2 weeks? im having a harder time now than when the very first day I started all this.


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

I understand what you mean here mate, after taking 8 weeks off on a normal diet 300g protein felt dam weird. Can you post up what meals you are eating and when? have you included any new foods in your diet recently? I found personally a while ago that removing all the foods I had intolerances to out of my diet increases hunger dramatically, eating wheat 2k cals seems hard, without wheat I put around 4k down everyday and am still starving! as I said post up what you are eating and ill go over it, for a lot of people simple tweaks/additions can fix this issue


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

I hear you buddy.... the hardest thing I've found so far is the diet, being used to lazy eating for a while and struggling to push it all down my neck. I'm kinda training myself to eat properly if you know wot I mean but hell its hard work.

Stick in buddy and don't give up, it'll get easier with time (or so I'm told) lol!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

As above, I bet it is an intolerance to something.

200g of protein should be a piece of cake (no pun intended as cake has almost none!).... you should be striving for 300g and that should be comfortable. 300g of protein is only 1200 calories.

List up your current diet? Are you stressed in your life in general? How many hours do you sleep?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

big said:


> As above, I bet it is an intolerance to something.
> 
> 200g of protein should be a piece of cake (no pun intended as cake has almost none!).... you should be striving for 300g and that should be comfortable. 300g of protein is only 1200 calories.
> 
> List up your current diet? Are you stressed in your life in general? How many hours do you sleep?


I hear ya, last year 300g was like a glass of milk and anything less than 4000cals a dat lfet me resorting to near canabolism.

I am intolerant as i had candida fingus but this was a few months ago so it should have been gone ages ago but saying that you have a point.

This is my starting diet and this is what i strive for everyday as a starter which meant just to start off with but i cant even do that.

50g oats

3 whole eggs

1 tspoons peanut butter

Pre workout (i do my sessions in the morning to early afternoon)

1 banana

150g tuna or sardines

1 scoops whey protein (my protein brand)

PWO

100g waxy starch

1 scoops whey powder

1 tspoons peanut butter

Lunch

8oz steak or chicken with sweet potato and 2 tspoons olive oil

dinner

same as above or very similar

evening

50 oats

1 banana

1 tspoons peanut butter

Bed

50g oats

1 scoops whey powder

1 tspoons peanut butter

cals

3062

fat

103

carbs

310

protein

235

Now the thing is i hate my new local gym with a passion and i dread going there every morning, it pretty much demotivates me every time i either think if going or the day comes so im gonna have to drive a bit further again and go back to my old gym, i loved the place i was at before with a passion and could walk in there fearless and with confidence raring to go.

Now i had a vega test to all the above foods and they were all fine, (accept they told me to avoid whey which is part of the protein sup) they advised i go on this strict diet which shedded a ton more weight off me and said to give it at least 4 weeks, well i gave it around 10 weeks so I could only assume i would definetely be ok now.

i sleep really well as im not working at the mo so this is why i couldnt wait to go back to this as i now have all the free time in the world to do it all and focus on it.



Rossco700 said:


> I hear you buddy.... the hardest thing I've found so far is the diet, being used to lazy eating for a while and struggling to push it all down my neck. I'm kinda training myself to eat properly if you know wot I mean but hell its hard work.
> 
> Stick in buddy and don't give up, it'll get easier with time (or so I'm told) lol!


i hear you mate, last year when I was proper on form at a 180lbsthis amount was pussy juice, I had already consumed 2000cals before 12pm, so now im worried.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Diet looks solid but take the PB out of the PWO shake and put it in the evening meal instead.

If you are demotivated, that might be screwing with your appetite. I suspect, if you havent been on this diet long, you are just not yet used to 7 meals yet. You will get there. For the most part, that diet is very good indeed.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

big said:


> Diet looks solid but take the PB out of the PWO shake and put it in the evening meal instead.
> 
> If you are demotivated, that might be screwing with your appetite. I suspect, if you havent been on this diet long, you are just not yet used to 7 meals yet. You will get there. For the most part, that diet is very good indeed.


Thanks big, im going to go back to the other place, its more costly but i dont care, i dont need any reasons for any demotivation anytime soon.

Well ive been on barely a 1000cals for about 3 months due to this stomach problem thats another thing i forgot to mention so i might be jumping into it to quickly do you think?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

add a bit more whey to your shakes maybe?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Mate, going from 1000 cals to 3000 pretty much overnight is bad news. Up them gradually. I bet that is the problem right there.


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Im in red buddy, I agree 99% with big that its good but there are just a few things to tweak



andysutils said:


> I hear ya, last year 300g was like a glass of milk and anything less than 4000cals a dat lfet me resorting to near canabolism.
> 
> I am intolerant as i had candida fingus but this was a few months ago so it should have been gone ages ago but saying that you have a point.
> 
> ...


Dose digestive enzymes with every meal. If you are having real trouble getting down food then remember to slice it up throughly to reduce chewing...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Get some digestive enzymes in with your meal.

Do some light cardio prior to breakfast.

If you don't feel like bodybuilding take up some thing like running/swimming and so on. Contrary to popular belief weight lifting is not the only way to develop a healthy good looking body!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Newb question but what are digestive enzymes?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Random181 said:


> Im in red buddy, I agree 99% with big that its good but there are just a few things to tweak
> 
> Dose digestive enzymes with every meal. If you are having real trouble getting down food then remember to slice it up throughly to reduce chewing...


Thanks for the input, unfortunately i cant eat toast or any bread because it contains yeast and thats what i got the infection from.

As for the digestive enzymes i do take them but only after a meal, should i take some first thing before any food?



Con said:


> Get some digestive enzymes in with your meal.
> 
> Do some light cardio prior to breakfast.
> 
> If you don't feel like bodybuilding take up some thing like running/swimming and so on. Contrary to popular belief weight lifting is not the only way to develop a healthy good looking body!


I know where your coming from, i love bodybuilding, its just that the inability to eat demotivates me as i know im not going to get sufficiant growth or satisfactory from my workouts, i did thai boxing for 2 years and I was ripped but I hated being only 62kg so then i took up this, I probably wont do this forever though as I do miss being super cardio fit and being able to do the splits and being lightning fast etc, im actually thinking of getting to a decent weight then going back to martial arts again in the future though or just back to really high vascular fitness.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Sim6 said:


> Newb question but what are digestive enzymes?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+are+digestive+enzymes


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cocky bugger lol thanks


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

You have to experiment with them to find out when they are of benefit to you my friend, personally I use them in the morning before breakfast then every other meal


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks like ill be going back to the early day and drinking out of a blender until noon.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

it was going great until oday now im bloated big time again since yesterday, i think im intollerant to whey, is it possible you can be intolerant to whey?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

It sounds like your new gym isn't allowing you to train very well, And somewhere i guess you think what's the point in eating this amount? It's so easy to eat three meals a day. But it's so easy to be 'normal' I guess there's times you've just gotta get on with it

Rocky 5 ' I didn't hear no bell '

Sorry for the cheese haha ^


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> It sounds like your new gym isn't allowing you to train very well, And somewhere i guess you think what's the point in eating this amount? It's so easy to eat three meals a day. But it's so easy to be 'normal' I guess there's times you've just gotta get on with it
> 
> Rocky 5 ' I didn't hear no bell '
> 
> Sorry for the cheese haha ^


No ive been back at my old gym mate for over a week now and im loving it.

However you are absoloutly right, that was exactly what was going through my mind at the time, thing is up until 3 days ago i was eating nearly 300g protein a day like it was a glass of water then this sh1t yesterday just came out of nowhere.

Still not give up, ive just 5 minutes ago finished 4 scrambled eggs, 70g oats and 4 tablespoons of natty peanut butter so im still eating slowly but surely.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

well to be honest mate, do the sensible thing and listen to your body.

a few days away from force feeding can only benefit you, It'd not be difficult for you to eat maintanance calories for a few days. And avoid catabolism, Distance your self from involvement in it and i'm sure you'l re ignite that flame! fingers crossed matey


----------

